# Illinois support group(s)?



## quietmusician (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybody from my neck of the woods that can recommend any good support groups? I live in the suburban Chicago area. Regrettably I need something in the morning or early afternoon because I work second shift.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

There are a few groups in Chicago listed in our directory:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/184.html


----------



## quietmusician (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------

